# o2 sensor required for CIS-E?



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Basically my 16v swap runs terrible and I can't figure out what's wrong with it. I'm not running an o2 sensor...soooo how important is this?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Mine has been out for months. ITs a narrow band anyways its not going to do alot.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm drawing a total blank.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Give more details as to what its doing? 

Check DPR voltage, check Coolant Temp sensors, check compression, check timing, check for vac leaks (CIS hates these), check vac leaks again.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Just absolutely no power, feels like a non turbo diesel. I played with the timing all day yesterday. I have to almost fully advance the distributor for it to run halfway right and I'm getting pinging with it like this. It barely runs with it timed with a timing light. 

I've done this swap before and it ran like a scalded dog...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds Obvious but, double check the cam/crank timing, have the cams themselves been timed properly? 

Set it all back to where its suppose to be. I just went through this the other day same symptoms. 

I actually had the crank pully shear off its key way.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quadruple checked it and even put a rod down in cylinder one to verify it's at the top with the cam mark lined up. I didn't physically check to see if the cams were set right, but I wouldnt see why not.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

IS the Cold Start injector running continously providing too much fuel? 

Check the resistance on both temp sensors per bentley.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Negative. It was a carb'd car so I just ran the injector to a switch.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Decided to unhook the temp sensor on the side of the head, that's the only one i know of. Runs a lot better, but still not at all right.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

the white one?


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

O 16581 72452 5 said:


> Quadruple checked it and even put a rod down in cylinder one to verify it's at the top with the cam mark lined up. I didn't physically check to see if the cams were set right, but I wouldnt see why not.


 Not to really want to jump in here and get involved, but "I wouldn't see why not" just might lead to a long battle fighting what ain't wrong. Do the work it takes to remove the valve cover and make sure, not just it looks OK, but sure enough to bet your life on that they are timed correctly. Your problem sounds very much what happens when the 16v camshafts are not phased correctly. It only takes being off one tooth which is a very minor mismatch whan looking at the marks. I no longer tinker with these engines (16v) but have set the cames wrong enough times to know it is an easy mistake and it runs like poo when it happens. So instead of chasing your tail like some dog with people suggesting this and that, make sure the basics are correct like was asked above or you will never get it to run right


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Why don't you have an oxygen sensor? Have you played with the mixture at all?


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay you talked me in to checking the cams lol. 

I don't have an o2 because I didn't get one with my swap and there's no bung for it in my header.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

O 16581 72452 5 said:


> Okay you talked me in to checking the cams lol.
> 
> I don't have an o2 because I didn't get one with my swap and there's no bung for it in my header.


 you can run pretty much ANY o2 sensor in your car.. my GTI had a ford 5.0 mustang o2 sensor in it. 

but uh, do you have any idea how easy it is to get an o2 sensor bung? and weld it onto your existing header? its AMAZINGLY SIMPLE.. usually takes me about 15 minutes to add a bung to ANYTHING.


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

I also didn't think of it until I ran down every possibility of my car not running right.


----------

